# My Trio.



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

These are my girls Monty, Poppy & Daphne. We were told Monty was a boy but he doesn'e sing so i'm guessing she's not lol.


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

*Some more*

A couple more.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful 'tiels! 

Poppy is a normal grey male

Monty looks to be a Pearl Pied/Pied? (did Monty ever have pearls?)

Daphne is a Cinnamon Pearl, not sure if male or female, depending on age, but males usually lose their pearls in their first molt.


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

If the pearls are the dots on the tail feathers then they are still there. You might see it in this pic. He has just been sat in the food bowl moving his/her tail left to tight and panting. First time i've seen that the dirty fella, the others want to eat lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What pretty birds


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Actually.. I think Monty is a female pied.  (males usually lose their pearls but sometimes keep them)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...Monty is a male. My #4 looks just like him. #4 is 8 years old and still has some pearls, and also all the barring to his tail. (attached pix)

Is Poppy the one in the middle? he is an adult pearl male. Even though he has molted out his pearling he will always retain some of the mottling to the underside of the tail.

Daphne is defintely a female.


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

*A couple more*

Poppy - Grey
Monty - Yellow & Grey
Daphne - Yellow


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Poppy - Grey...*adult pearl male
*Monty - Yellow & Grey *Pearl Pied male
*Daphne - Yellow *Connamon Pearl Pied female

ALL are very beautiful birds 
<!-- / message --><!-- attachments -->


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Well won't you look at that! You have 2 males and a female! They are all very handsome/beautiful. Did you get them all at once?


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very beautiful birdies....


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

No we had Daphne first she came with Fred who flew off. I though she could do with some company so we picked up Monty and Poppy who came as a pair. Two males, I wasn't expecting that. Thanks for helping me find out what I have. They are very quiet though, Fred used to sing the house down, these barely make a sound, the odd wolf whistle and a shout for more food but that is about it.


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

The only thing I feel bad about is how Poppy and Monty always groom each other and Daphne has no one to ruffle through her feathers. Would it be wise to get a fourth and if so what sex?


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

You will have to decide if you want to breed or not, IF you get another bird for a Daphne friend.
OR, if you want to become her best friend, then she does not really Need a bird friend.

Every situation is so different, there are a lot of different reasons to have them in pairs or not in pairs.

When not in pairs, they do tend to stay more friendly to their human caretakers.
When breeding, there is a lot of things to learn & it can be dangerous to her health, but she could lay eggs regardless which Can also be bad.

So, whatever you decide, just do some your homework & figure out what is best for you.
Best Wishes & Welcome


PS, They are All Very Pretty birds


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful birds!

Great pictures also!


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the complements and information. Daphne isn't hand reared, or affectionate to humans really. She listens when I ask her to fly back to the cage or to the gym with the others but that is about it, that is why I think she will benefit from a companion of her own. Not to fussed if she breeds or not, I breed reptiles so am aware of the caring and upbringing effort. If I have two males already though??? Monty is a Male, I heard him sing for the first time this week, he usually just shouts badly, i'm guessing that was his phone impression.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

We had 2 males that were bonded, it was a long week of dealing with them whistling to each other from seperate rooms when we seperated them & gave them girlfriends instead
So, be prepared for the noise to increase for a short while, until they realize they have a new mate that they can actually produce babies with, it was not a fun week at all.

But in the end they are both happy now, one of the males is on 2 chicks now w/ his new girlfriend.
So, if you want 2 breeding pairs, & can deal with the high volume screaming 
another female may work.
I am not sure if this will work with every bird, but I would think so, since they are hard wired to produce chicks.

They are all beautiful & appear to be good breeding birds. 
Just our 2 cents.

Of course, just one more male bird for her would work well w/out the anxiety of seperating the 2 males.
& it sounds like you have your mind made up to breed her, it is just a matter of what approach to take. 
She should produce some great birds with the right male.

She also can be a great pet bird with more human interaction, being hand-reared has no bearing on that, it is what quality time you spend with her now that matters.

Keep us posted on your decision, & best of Luck.


----------



## Gwabird (May 8, 2009)

Thank you 

I will take my time with Daphne first see if she tames to me then consider an addition. There is no rush I suppose.


----------

